# Mtnl new Fair Usage and Time-Based Unlimited Plans



## paroh (Aug 18, 2011)

Fair Usage and Time-Based Unlimited Plans


New Page 1


----------



## Vyom (Aug 19, 2011)

Fair Usage Unlimited Data 795 looks great. 
Currently I pay about Rs. 716 for a 512 kbps connection, which gives me a speed of 64 kBps at all times. It would be great that after paying a little extra, I can take advantage of 2 mbps speeds atleast upto 10GB!


----------



## Tenida (Aug 19, 2011)

I think freedom 800 is best.2mbps speed from 11pm-8am.....8am to 11pm- 512kbps.So 9 hrs can be used for downloding purpose@2mbps.


----------

